# Migrate to Canada



## svenkat_0406 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi I have CRS score of 472, I'm expecting to move to canada by 2022 without job. I currently working in software company in india with 11 years of experience with 17L/annum package. Is this good idea to move to canada with family? Will I get PR soon for this score?


----------



## gauravaggarwal188 (11 mo ago)

Hi,
Moving to Canada is a better. I think you should get the IELTS score first & start working on PR. 
There are no EE draws. That means you are going to need PNP. PNP is more your luck!! Sooner you will apply sooner you will get.

Regards
Gaurav Aggarwal


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

gauravaggarwal188 said:


> Hi,
> Moving to Canada is a better. I think you should get the IELTS score first & start working on PR.
> There are no EE draws. That means you are going to need PNP. PNP is more your luck!! Sooner you will apply sooner you will get.


This is simply incorrect. Express Entry is one of the ways by which you can gain access to Canada (other ways include study visas, temporary work related visas, spousal visas etc). 

PNP is one facet of the Express Entry program, but it is not the only way to get to Canada.

You do not necessarily need PNP to get into Canada as a skilled worker but _*you do *_need Express Entry.

I would suggest that you look at this site How Express Entry works and familiarise yourself with it - it's the _official _government of Canada website for information on immigrating to Canada under the Express Entry program.


----------



## gauravaggarwal188 (11 mo ago)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> This is simply incorrect. Express Entry is one of the ways by which you can gain access to Canada (other ways include study visas, temporary work related visas, spousal visas etc).
> 
> PNP is one facet of the Express Entry program, but it is not the only way to get to Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi .
I think I am saying the same thing. May you please point out the statement which is incorrect?


----------



## Rehan 2501 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi

I am Rehan from Pakistan. Can anyone please advice how much time Alberta Immigration takes to pick the candidate from pool in high priority occupation. I entered the pool last month with a score of 350. The thing is my IQAS ECA is going to expire in the month of March 2023. Whether its realistic to expect invitation to apply in the next 6 months or it will be delayed. I just want to avoid myself from reassessment of educational credentials in case of expiry.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Did you check the official government website?









Alberta Advantage Immigration Program – Processing times and inventory


How to estimate processing times for applications and determine which streams are accepting applications.




www.alberta.ca





It seems that Alberta has invited some applicants with low scores in the June draw.


----------

